# Newbie build!



## BrianL1577 (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello aquariumforums!
In the past few weeks my friends have been getting Betta fish for their dorm rooms. It looked fun, and I'm an avid pet owner so I decided to get a fish my self. I decided to get a fantail goldfish, and a week later I ended up with a ten gallon tank, second fish (a Black Moore), and a tiger snail to help out with cleaning. My friend needed me to take care of his beta for a while, and i gave him a shot to be a room mate with my goldfish. The water is at 73 degrees, which is a little low, but its a happy medium for the goodies and the beta. And it works! they are friendly with each other, and they only really frighten each other while competing with food, which isn't very often. 


































I'm aware a ten gallon is a bit small for such a bioload, I plan on getting a bigger tank when the goldies grow. I have two filters going, A 15 gallon external, and a 3 gallon aerator/filter to help out. I also have a bubble stone to put even more air in the water. 
All the decorations are hand made by me. Excuse the tank being a little cloudy, its at the tail end of a bacterial bloom. 
Comment's will help, thanks for looking!


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

Looking good.


----------



## Chino (Feb 2, 2011)

Nice little tank you got there.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

I think those sea shell will buffer your Ph very high, which is something neither Bettas or gold fish like.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

The seashells will pose a problem,and its realy way too cold for the betta.He looks stressed.You should get him in on his own with a heater as soon as possible.

The goldies,however,look nice and happy.


----------



## theguppyman (Jan 10, 2010)

agreed with all of the above


----------

